# ♫♥ Bearica's Signatures, Avatars and Mayor Refs Shop♥♫ [CLOSED]



## Bearica (Apr 7, 2014)

*♫♥ Bearica's Signatures, Avatars and Mayor Refs Shop♥♫ [CLOSED]*




*NOT accepting bell payment right now. Only accepting TBT.​**Back in Business! Forgive how slowly these are done, I still have a lot going on right now.​*♫*Signatures:* 50 TBT Bells or 400k AC Bells ♥ Any villager revisions are free♫​*Order Form:*


Spoiler



Mayor:
Town Name:
Villagers: If you want both current AND dreamie villagers, it will be an extra 10 TBT or 50k AC bells. If you want any keys for dreamies please tell what you want.
Background: Specific colors/scenery/etc. If you want a certain bg please give me a link or something to it.
Font Type: I get fonts from here
Oval/Rectangle/Rounded Rectangle/Other Shape(Heart, Star, etc):
Villager Placement (Spread out/in a line):
Size: (widthxheight) Large: 450x250, Medium: 400x200, Small: 350x150. If you want a different size besides these 3, please tell me what size.
Anything else: This includes any additional info like FC, DA, fruit, etc. or any other pixel art (like bows or hearts or what have you) besides your villagers.


*Working On:
1. MajesticMoon (awaiting payment)
2. Mayaa
3.
4.
5.*

*Completed:*


Spoiler



Pinguino: http://i.imgur.com/nPIywKR.png
Coni: http://i.imgur.com/wGLeb89.png
brewsterscoffee: http://i.imgur.com/S6ZQjiy.png
goldiejoan: http://i.imgur.com/GPd1ddw.png
the hidden owl: http://i.imgur.com/pwoDYq4.png
LittlePharaoh: http://i.imgur.com/vNIab19.png
Leopardfire: http://i.imgur.com/mZbSpe4.png and http://i.imgur.com/GidR3fr.png
falloutmaci: http://i.imgur.com/33GtR3a.png
kyosaya: http://i.imgur.com/6yBNN4U.png & http://i.imgur.com/8hcHx8F.png
luckypinch: http://i.imgur.com/gadpbsF.png
mayor holo: http://i.imgur.com/XbsZ8F4.png
mindlesspatch: http://i.imgur.com/dSj7JpP.png
frances-simoun: http://i.imgur.com/nuNuKuS.png
cadberry: http://i.imgur.com/ojrIhwS.png




*Examples:*


Spoiler



Large Oval:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Small Rectangle: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Small oval: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Large Rectangle: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Extra small: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






♫*Avatars:* 20 TBT Bells or 150k AC Bells♫

*Order Form:*


Spoiler



Villager or Doll: (if villager, say which one!!)
Background:
Flower Crown: (yes/no -only for villager avatars)
Circle/Square:
Outline: Yes/No
Outline Color:
All avatars will be 100x100px.


*Working On:
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.*​

*Completed:*



Spoiler



Mayor TB: http://i.imgur.com/eQFVpRL.png
brewsterscoffee: http://i.imgur.com/aePlYef.png
luckypinch: http://i.imgur.com/yftgqc7.png
leopardfire: http://i.imgur.com/XtFJDcc.png


​
*Examples (Please ask before using!):​*

Spoiler


----------



## Bearica (Apr 8, 2014)

*♫Reference Sheets:* 60 TBT Bells or 500k AC Bells ♥ Any future edits will cost 10 TBT or 75k AC bells per edit​

*Order Form:*​


Spoiler



Mayor Name:
Town Name:
Screenshots:
QR Code (if you're using one):
What You're Wearing:
Any other Art:
Misc.:


*Please put screenshots, QR codes, and any other art inside of spoilers!
*
*Reference Sheets:* (Will be bigger than they appear in the spoiler)


Spoiler



Ref. 1: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ref. 2: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ref. 3: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you want any of them in a different color, say so in your order!




*Working On:
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.*

*Completed:*


Spoiler



konan224: http://i.imgur.com/V9hAhFp.png
purplpanda: http://i.imgur.com/XNQC5Li.png



*Examples:*


Spoiler












*When I'm completed with your signature/avatar/ref sheet I'll PM you making sure you don't need any changes to it. If you don't then you can go ahead and pay me, but if you do I'll make the changes before requesting your payment. ♥
​*​​​


----------



## Hayze (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi Bearica! I was wondering, is my signature was still free to revise? You made it for me about 2-3 weeks back and my Dreamies have already changed since then D:
Thanks!


----------



## Bearica (Apr 8, 2014)

Hazel_Nut said:


> Hi Bearica! I was wondering, is my signature was still free to revise? You made it for me about 2-3 weeks back and my Dreamies have already changed since then D:
> Thanks!


Of course! Just pm me with what you need changed and I can do it now.


----------



## Bearica (Apr 11, 2014)

Bump ♥


----------



## mob (Apr 11, 2014)

Why can't we use the avatars without permission? You don't own animal crossing, I can understand if it was your own artwork.


----------



## Bearica (Apr 11, 2014)

gamzee said:


> Why can't we use the avatars without permission? You don't own animal crossing, I can understand if it was your own artwork.



Because I spent the time making them?
Besides, it's not as if it's hard to ask "Hey can I use that avatar?", it's not as if I'm going to say no, it's just polite to ask someone before using something they spent the time making.


----------



## Bearica (Apr 11, 2014)

Bump ♫


----------



## Pinguino (Apr 11, 2014)

Your signatures and avatars are adorable! May I have a signature please? c:

Mayor: Nikki
Town Name: Pandora
Villagers: (Would it be okay if I just had my dreamie list here? I know you said an extra 10 TBT bells for both current AND dreamie, but what about just dreamie?? Sorry if it's a dumb question) 
If so, my dreamies are: Cube (obtained), Diana (obtained), Dotty, Gladys (obtained), Kody, Lolly (obtained) Lucky, Phoebe (obtained), Roscoe, Stitches, Zell. 
If not then my current villagers are: Ankha, Aurora, Cube, Diana, Gladys, Hopper, Lolly, Phoebe, Roald, and Tex.
Background: I would like a mint green color here along with a light pink and light blue 
Font Type: It's called Always forever by Brittney Murphy
Oval/Rectangle/Rounded Rectangle/Other Shape(Heart, Star, etc): Rounded rectangle please!
Villager Placement (Spread out/in a line): In a line please, in alphabetical order if you can! <3
Size: Medium is fine 
Anything else: Can I add my DA in there and my native fruit? My native fruit is peaches and my DA is 4600-3338-4446. I will also be paying in animal crossing bells! Also if you can do my dreamie list can the obtained ones have a mint green heart next to them?

I'm sorry if this seems too much! I can take some things out if needed! haha I'm new here so c:


----------



## Bearica (Apr 11, 2014)

Sure thing! I'll get started on it now Pinguino. C:


----------



## Coni (Apr 11, 2014)

oh i want a place in this, so pretty omg, Ill edit my form! -hyped-


Editing!

Mayor: Coni

Town Name: 楽園

Villagers: Muffy, Genji, Pecan, Bunnie, Lolly, Diana, Kyle, Wolfgang, Zucker.  
Dreamies: Peanut, Stitches, Poppy, Marina  (for this section you only acept TBT bells? May I pay it the extra amount in normal bells? Any price you want c:  )

Background: https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.....0-9/1798772_628067073895954_2081668497_n.jpg 

Font Type: Gabrielle de Dieter Steffmann I think this one fits the background ? D: 

Oval/Rectangle/Rounded Rectangle/Other Shape(Heart, Star, etc): large oval

Villager Placement (Spread out/in a line): first line for current villagers, second line for my 4 dreamies 

Size: large oval size c:

Anything else: My fruit is apple maybe a perfect apple would be cute? I'd love some bows or something that matches the background so it looks very cute :3 My DA is :5000 - 2294 - 6591


----------



## Pinguino (Apr 11, 2014)

> Sure thing! I'll get started on it now Pinguino. C:



Aww thanks! c:


----------



## Mayor TB (Apr 11, 2014)

Villager: Katie (Do special characters count?)
Background: http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7qvryudSu1rnr4eb.png
Flower Crown: No


----------



## Bearica (Apr 11, 2014)

Will start on your avatar once I finish Pinguino's sig, Mayor TB. C:


----------



## Coni (Apr 11, 2014)

I edited my form, let me know what you think about the dreamies please ! n_n


----------



## Mayor TB (Apr 11, 2014)

Alrighty.


----------



## Bearica (Apr 11, 2014)

Alright Coni. c: Since you only have 4 dreamies and not a whole line I'll just charge an extra 15k bells if you're paying in AC bells. c:


----------



## Coni (Apr 11, 2014)

Bearica said:


> Alright Coni. c: Since you only have 4 dreamies and not a whole line I'll just charge an extra 15k bells if you're paying in AC bells. c:



Awesome thanks! I'll be waiting <3


----------



## Bearica (Apr 11, 2014)

Bumping ♥


----------



## brewsterscoffee (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi I absolutely love these signatures so I would please like to order one! I will pay 350k ACNL bells plus the 10 TBT for dreamies!
Keys: Purple Heart
Villagers: Kody Kabuki Diana Goldie Fauna Shep Mira Bob Pecan
Dreamies: Wolfgang Molly Bob Coco Kabuki Diana Goldie Fauna Shep Erik
Name: Daniella
Town: Le Point
Backround: ACNL Pink Blossom trees with a sunset and maybe an ocean. Something to match the season of ACNL right now.
Font: Walkway by GemFonts
Rounded Rectangle
Villager Placement: In line (one row for villagers & one row for dreamies)
SIze: medium
anything else: In the corners can I have bows and also I would like to add:
FC: 0963-0265-3558
DA: 6300-3347-2032
Native Fruit: Apple


I would also like to order an avatar I will pay the 150k:
Villager:Wolfgang
Backround: That Gracie pattern (green one with blue circles)
Flower crown: yes
Crown colour:dark royal purple

Thank you so much! and when shall i pay you?

EDIT: I actaully just won a bid and had to move a villager out.


----------



## Bearica (Apr 11, 2014)

I'll start on yours now Brewster! And you pay me after we've confirmed that you're happy with your sig/avatar. c:


----------



## brewsterscoffee (Apr 11, 2014)

Okay thanks Bearica! So sweet. I will be on for the next few hours so leave me a visitor message when you're done!


----------



## Bearica (Apr 12, 2014)

My power has gone out so I'll have to finish your commissions hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## brewsterscoffee (Apr 12, 2014)

okay sure thats fine.


----------



## Bearica (Apr 12, 2014)

Bump ♥


----------



## Bearica (Apr 12, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## Pearls (Apr 12, 2014)

Can I get a signature please?
Mayor:
 Town Name:
 Villagers: Marshal, Goldie, Punchy, Rosie, Tangy, Bob,, Lolly, Chrissy, Francine, Dotty
 Background: Can I get this one?
 Font Type: You choose
 Oval/Rectangle/Rounded Rectangle/Other Shape(Heart, Star, etc): Oval
 Villager Placement (Spread out/in a line): Can they be dotted about randomly?
 Size: Medium: 400x200, 
 Anything else: Nope

Can I also get an avatar? Can it be the same as the Marshal example except in a circle?
Thanks!


----------



## Bearica (Apr 12, 2014)

Starting on yours now, GoldieJoan c:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey could I have a siggy made?
Mayor: Preston
Town: Oxford
Villagers: (Current) Mint (dreamie), Chevre (dreamie) , Chief, Becky, Hippeux, Bonbon (dreamie), Kidd, Erik. (Dreamies) Mint, Bonbon, Chevre, Bob, Annalise, Avery, Pierce, Marshal, Shari, and Molly. 
BG: here is a link  I hope it is ok: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-WdJzc85GR1U/T2FUq-GV7aI/AAAAAAAAAq8/tJLgIqCoFes/s1600/SunForest.jpg
Font: I would like Colors of Autumn. Brown or Green color (unless that is not optional)
Shape: Rounded Rectangle please.
Size: Medium. 
Extra: Dream address is: 5700-2536-8006
I will be paying in TBT Bells.
Thanks!


----------



## Bearica (Apr 12, 2014)

Sure, I'll start on yours now! C:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 12, 2014)

Oops I would like them to be in a line. Sorry.


----------



## LittlePharaoh (Apr 12, 2014)

Alright, let's see here...

Signature please!

Mayor: Claire

Town Name: Nara

Villagers: Anchovy,Octavian, Diana, Melba, Phil, Hugh, Rory, Hans, Phoebe, and Buck

Background: From your examples, I like the third one/small oval. For colors, could you make it... Maybe grey and blue for the stripes?

Font Type: Perhaps the "Young and Beautiful" from your website link? But honestly whatever font you think looks nice will work for me.

Villager Placement: In a Line

Size: Small

Other: If you could put my fruit as the Orange and my friend code (5429-7208-9331) and dream address (4000-3755-8012) that would be lovely.

I'd like to pay with in-game bells. I'm on EST, typically I can be on anytime after 10:30 PM. But I can make an appointment to pay anytime you need.
Does that cover everything?


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 12, 2014)

Mayor: *Lindsey*
Town Name: *Celadon*
Villagers: *Gladys, Queenie, Peanut, Lobo, Boomer, Cousteau, Puddles, Erik, Lopez, Phoebe (obtained:* 
*) Erik, Lopez, and Phoebe aren't obtained*
Background: *Light blue polka dot border, white background*
Font Type: *Channel*
Shape: *Rectangle*
Villager Placement: *In a line*
Size: *Extra Small, same size of what you have in your sig is great*
Anything else: *Native fruit: Pears*


If I can order two, I'd like one for my other town as well:

Mayor: *Iris*
Town Name: *Chrome*
Villagers: *Rudy, Stitches, Frita, Willow, Eunice, Curlos, Kitty, Midge, Winnie, Static (obtained:* *) Only Rudy, Stitches, and Frita are obtained*
Background: *Rainbow polka dot border, white background*
Font Type: *Admiration Pains*
Shape: *Rectangle*
Villager Placement: *In a line*
Size: *Extra small, your sig size*
Anything else: *Native fruit: apple*


If you'll only work on one of them, please do Celadon's.  I'll pay using TBT bells. 

I'm sorry about the huge attached images below, I was originally going to use them as backgrounds, and deleted them, and now they're showing up like that. I don't know how to get rid of them. ^.^'


----------



## Bearica (Apr 12, 2014)

I'll start on both of your signatures shortly!


----------



## LittlePharaoh (Apr 12, 2014)

Awesome, thank you!!


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 12, 2014)

Great! ^.^


----------



## Bearica (Apr 12, 2014)

LittlePharaoh said:


> Awesome, thank you!!



Since you didn't specify the shape you want, would you just like a rectangle or?


----------



## falloutmaci (Apr 12, 2014)

Mayor: Maci
Town Name: Fall Out
Villagers: Just want dreamies. My dreamies are: Lolly, Elvis, Cookie, Peanut, Chrissy, Marina, Freya

Background: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-C45ICitHC...crapbook+paper+download_pink+blue+stripes.jpg. Will this image work as a background?
Font Type: It called Bands Make Her Dance. or here’s the link: http://www.dafont.com/bandsmakeherdance.font

Oval/Rectangle/Rounded Rectangle/Other Shape(Heart, Star, etc): Oval please

Villager Placement (Spread out/in a line): Line
Size: Large 450x250

Anything else: Native fruit: pears. FC: 3196-3716-5656. DA: 5500-3943-0886, and can i just have like a pink bow pixel somewhere in the signature just as a picture


----------



## LittlePharaoh (Apr 12, 2014)

Bearica said:


> Since you didn't specify the shape you want, would you just like a rectangle or?



Did I fail to say oval? I thought I had... I wanted a small oval with grey and blue stripes.. Sorry!


----------



## Bearica (Apr 12, 2014)

LittlePharaoh said:


> Did I fail to say oval? I thought I had... I wanted a small oval with grey and blue stripes.. Sorry!



Ah, I thought you just meant the background you wanted when you said that. My bad.


----------



## LittlePharaoh (Apr 12, 2014)

Bearica said:


> Ah, I thought you just meant the background you wanted when you said that. My bad.



Oops. x.X Sorry I wasn't more clear there!


----------



## Bearica (Apr 13, 2014)

Going to finish falloutmaci's sig and then close for the night~


----------



## Bearica (Apr 13, 2014)

Bump ♥


----------



## kyosaya (Apr 13, 2014)

Mayor: Mimi
Town Name: Kalos
Villagers: Cheri, Deli, Dotty, Fauna, Flurry, Molly, Poppy, Tammy, Zell
Background: 



Spoiler: this one?







Font Type: this one
Oval/Rectangle/Rounded Rectangle/Other Shape(Heart, Star, etc): Rectangle
Villager Placement (Spread out/in a line): in a line
Size: (widthxheight) Large: The same size as whats in your sig? (sorry I don't know its size omg)
Anything else: Could you add my friendcode and native fruit (cherry) on it? c:

uuu quick question, since the text is 2 colors, can the inner part be white and the outer part be black? ;w; (if not thats totally cool)


----------



## Bearica (Apr 13, 2014)

Starting on yours now, Kyosaya! And yeah those font colors are totally fine. c:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you so much for the siggy! I love it! Do I have permission to use it on other forums as well?


----------



## Bearica (Apr 14, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Thank you so much for the siggy! I love it! Do I have permission to use it on other forums as well?



Of course! nwn


----------



## bigger34 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mayor: Corey
 Town Name: Eversong
 Villagers: (Dreamies) Ankha, Merry, Felicity, Kid Cat, Tangy, Lolly, Bob, Purrl, Mitzi, Rosie
All but Mitzi and Rosie are obtained, Obatined is a little pink bow, and unobtained just leave blank. 
 Background: Just something pink
 Font Type: Young & Beautiful
 Oval/Rectangle/Rounded Rectangle/Other Shape(Heart, Star, etc): Oval
 Villager Placement (Spread out/in a line): In a line
 Size: (widthxheight) Medium: 400x200
 Anything else: my friend code and fruit; Fruit are Pears and FC is 2707-2258-1322

Ill pay you now ^-^


----------



## Bearica (Apr 15, 2014)

I'll go ahead and start on yours now, bigger34! nwn


----------



## Bearica (Apr 15, 2014)

Bump ♥


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 15, 2014)

Mayor: Mercedes
Town: Belltree

Villagers: (Dream only ) Pietro, Diana (gotten), Sprinkle (gotten), Marshall (gotten),  Shavnaah (gotten) Rod, Rosie, Molly, Tammi, Wendy.  The key I would like used for this is, a bag of bells. And for the Dreamies, I do not have, please leave blank.


Background: http://adventuresofjimmyneutron.tumblr.com/post/55553686674/pixel-scenery-backgrounds-masterpost 
Please please keep it animated! Here is the screen shot of the one I want, it's close to the bottom it's the blue bubble one :


Spoiler: Screenshot








Font type: Garfield. (Under new fonts pg.4) Please put the name of my villagers up near the heads.


Villager placement: kinda spread out.

Background shape: large rounded.

Anything else: Can I get my friend code in my sig? Also a basket of lemons and apples. Apples are my native fruit. And if you can't resize this it's ok. I just really like it, http://rebloggy.com/post/pokemon-ka...tel-pink-jigglypuff-pixelated-jig/68930221250 same thing here http://mobile.pokestache.com/Pokemon+GIFs/Its-a-Fennekin-GIF/3270.



Avatar order:  

Villager: Pietro
Flower crown: YES  Please make it rainbow <3
Shape: Circle 
Outline: Yes please
Outline color: Whatever you think is good

~Note all being paid in TBT!~


----------



## Bearica (Apr 15, 2014)

Alright, I'll start on your sig and avatar now, Luckypinch! nwn

Although I can't keep the signature animated. I'm not really sure how, sorry!


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 15, 2014)

Bearica said:


> Sure thing! I'll get started on it now Pinguino. C:





Bearica said:


> Alright, I'll start on your sig and avatar now, Luckypinch! nwn



Thank you! UwU


----------



## kyosaya (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm back !! 
Mayor: Vris
Town Name: Palisade
Villagers: Ankha, Carmen, Chief, Diana, Fang, Genji, Lolly, Merengue, Punchy, Skye
Background: This one?
Font Type: this one again uvu
Oval/Rectangle/Rounded Rectangle/Other Shape(Heart, Star, etc): rectange
Villager Placement (Spread out/in a line): in a line
Size: same as my other one (aa)
Anything else: My FC (same as other one), Native fruit (orange), and since those are my dreamies can you put a little heart pixel by Merengue since I have her? /)w(\


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey! Could i change my sig? I would like Marshal instead of Lopez and Chief instead of Pierce. Thanks!


----------



## Bearica (Apr 15, 2014)

kyosaya said:


> I'm back !!
> Mayor: Vris
> Town Name: Palisade
> Villagers: Ankha, Carmen, Chief, Diana, Fang, Genji, Lolly, Merengue, Punchy, Skye
> ...


I'll start on this once I finish with Luckypinch's stuff!! nwn



The Hidden Owl said:


> Hey! Could i change my sig? I would like Marshal instead of Lopez and Chief instead of Pierce. Thanks!


Sure, I'll edit it once I finish with Luckypinch's and kyosaya's stuff. c:


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 15, 2014)

How much do I owe u


----------



## Bearica (Apr 15, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> How much do I owe u



60 TBT! nwn


----------



## Bearica (Apr 15, 2014)

Now making ref sheets!


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 15, 2014)

Im just getting my pics ready, please save me a spot for the reference things xD


----------



## Bearica (Apr 15, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> Im just getting my pics ready, please save me a spot for the reference things xD



Alright! nwn


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 15, 2014)

Please re-size my sig. It's two big. Thank you


----------



## Bearica (Apr 15, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Please re-size my sig. It's two big. Thank you



I can resize it but it'll lose quality. The large avatars are 250px in height, which is the height limit for avatars. If you have any text or spoilers in your signature, that contributes to the height limit.


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 15, 2014)

Bearica said:


> I can resize it but it'll lose quality. The large avatars are 250px in height, which is the height limit for avatars. If you have any text or spoilers in your signature, that contributes to the height limit.



Oh lol thanks


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 15, 2014)

Mayor Name: Konan
Town Name: Cyprus
Screenshots: 



Spoiler




 
( please just crop the feather head thing and not my body xD )
 ( please crop these photos xD it wouldnt work with me, also can you put the colors i chose, the brown one is for hair and the green is for eyes, please crop them into a small heart shape to show what color they are. )


QR Code (if you're using one): Put with other pics! 
What You're Wearing: Put with other pics! 
Any other Art: 



Spoiler






Misc.:


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 15, 2014)

Mayor: Holo
Town Name: Yoitsu
Villagers: Just dreamies is fine. Wolfgang, Chief, Fang, Julian, Ankha, Kid Cat, Freya, Astrid, Kyle, Skye
Background: Specific colors/scenery/etc. Anything pink and japanese looking/cherry blossomish. The BG could have cute cherry blossoms, whatever you think looks best! My current signature is kind of an example of the theme.
Font Type: Young & Beautiful
Oval/Rectangle/Rounded Rectangle/Other Shape(Heart, Star, etc): Small Oval
Villager Placement (Spread out/in a line): In a line 
Size: (widthxheight) Medium
Anything else: If you have any cute pink bow or cherry blossoms pixels you can just have fun decorating it! My town is japanese themed so I want a cherry blossom look cutesy look if possible.

http://media.tumblr.com/6510234c8afcaa70a2737fa3d12e8b73/tumblr_inline_mkeohwPvl01qz4rgp.gif

this would be put for the achieved villagers. I have Wolfgang, Fang, Julian, Ankha, Freya, and Skye so far.


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 15, 2014)

Back for an avatar c:

Villager or Doll: Willow the Villager
Background: Light Purple and White Stripes
Flower Crown: No
Circle/Square: Square
Outline: Yes
Outline Color: Purple

I'll pay using the TBT bells.


----------



## Bearica (Apr 15, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Back for an avatar c:
> 
> Villager or Doll: Willow the Villager
> Background: Light Purple and White Stripes
> ...


Okay, I'll start on this now. c:


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 16, 2014)

Mayor: Katie
Town Name: Snowvile
Villagers: Just my dreamies
Background: Any cute background that's in a light purple (lilac)
Font Type: The font that's in the example for a small rectangle signature.
Oval/Rectangle/Rounded Rectangle/Other Shape(Heart, Star, etc): Oval
Villager Placement: In a line
Size: Medium
Anything else: If possible my FC and a small light blue heart next to dreamies I've obtained (also if you can include my alternative characters names)
Pay in in-game bells.


----------



## Bearica (Apr 16, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Could I also get a ref sheet? Or would you want to just do this one for now...?


I can do both! nwn You can just edit or make a new post with the order form for your ref sheet.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 16, 2014)

On second thought I won't order a ref sheet right now. My laptop is playing around and won't let me do anything on it so just the signature is fine c:


----------



## Bearica (Apr 16, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> On second thought I won't order a ref sheet right now. My laptop is playing around and won't let me do anything on it so just the signature is fine c:



Alrighty, that's fine! I'm almost done with your sig. nwn


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh yay! You work really quickly ^^


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Apr 16, 2014)

Love this signatures  Here's my info let me know if anything else is missing or what-not, and how much in the end it will be in TBT

Mayor: Frances'
Town Name: Simoun
Villagers: Aurora, Gaston,Rodeo,Muffy,Soleil,Diana,Pekoe,Merengue,Rudy,Marshal
Background: Here's the link to the background I desire http://media.tumblr.com/5f92d24149c5127658f6610034897d29/tumblr_inline_mr7sybNwa71qz4rgp.gif 

Font Type: The one you currently have in your signatures 
Oval/Rectangle/Rounded Rectangle/Other Shape(Heart, Star, etc): If possible black hearts on the villagers i've obtained
Villager Placement Aurora,Pekoe,Merengue, Soleil,Diana,Gaston,Rudy,Marshal, Rodeo
Size: (widthxheight) Large: 450x250, Medium: 400x200, Small: 350x150. Medium
Anything else: FC: 3093-8327-5370 Native fruit :Cherry


----------



## Bearica (Apr 16, 2014)

Going to work on Frances-Simoun's sig now!


----------



## bigger34 (Apr 16, 2014)

Mayor: Jarett
 Town Name: SunVille
 Villagers: (dreamies) Bob, Egbert, Sprinkle, Puddles, Samson, Poppy, Goldie, Daisy, Tutu, Aurora
A blue rose for the obtained villagers (Egbert, Puddles, Poppy, and Aurora are obtained.

 Background: Specific colors/scenery/etc: something light blue
 Font Type: Surprise me
 Oval/Rectangle/Rounded Rectangle/Other Shape(Heart, Star, etc): Rectangle
 Villager Placement (Spread out/in a line): Line
 Size: (widthxheight) Medium: 400x200
 Anything else: FC: 1091-9269-3230, Fruit: Pear.

Sending payment


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey! I got Bob from a giveaway and am wondering if you could add him to my Current villagers. Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also could someone tell me how to put a thing like Mindless Patch has with her additional info? Like when you click it and it expands.


----------



## Bearica (Apr 16, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Hey! I got Bob from a giveaway and am wondering if you could add him to my Current villagers. Thanks!



Sure! Keep in mind it's always a lot easier to reach me for villager edits through PM. c:

And for the expanding info you put [spoiler ]info [/ spoiler]. (Without the spaces.)


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello! Could I have a reference sheet? Here is my form:
Mayor Name: Tabbles
Town Name: Kanto
Screenshots: 


Spoiler










My mayor is the one on the left.
QR Code (if you're using one): 



Spoiler










What You're Wearing: Previously listed QR code, lace-up boots, pleather pants, and tortoise shades.
Any other Art: 



Spoiler










Misc.: Nothing

Could I have ref 3 in purple?


----------



## Bearica (Apr 17, 2014)

Bump ♥


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 17, 2014)

Mayor: Kat
Town Name: Windsor
Villagers: Current Achieved Dreamies : Skye, Apollo, Phoebe, Grizzly, Wendy, Dizzy, Rosie, Fauna 
Missing dreamies : Marshall, Julian
Background: This  or Something Cute if it doesn't work
Font Type: Fancy and if possible Inked God from the Eroded Fonts
Oval/Rectangle/Rounded Rectangle/Other Shape(Heart, Star, etc): Heart
Villager Placement (Spread out/in a line): It doesn't mater to me
Size:Medium: 400x200
Anything else: FC: 1418-7267-1095
DA: 4100-2151-1205
Fruit: Orange
Obtained Dreamies: Could they be marked with purple rose Please
Missing Dreamies: Could they be marked with a Black Rose~ <3 Thank you


----------



## Bearica (Apr 17, 2014)

Starting on yours now, Cadberry!


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 17, 2014)

Bearica said:


> Starting on yours now, Cadberry!



Okie Dokie, let me know when I should pay you~


----------



## Bearica (Apr 17, 2014)

Bump ♫


----------



## Bearica (Apr 17, 2014)

Bump ♫


----------



## Bearica (Apr 18, 2014)

Bump ♥


----------



## Bearica (Apr 18, 2014)

Bump ♥


----------



## Syd (Apr 18, 2014)

Mayor Name: Syd
Town Name: Sydville
Screenshots: http://imgur.com/a/zxizx
QR Code (if you're using one): 



Spoiler











What You're Wearing: Black Cosmo, Brown Pumps
Any other Art: ---
Misc.: Can you use the second ref you have (purple)


----------



## Bearica (Apr 18, 2014)

Bump ♥


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

Can I get an avatar of (Wendy, Willow, to different ones)

Villager: Willow 
Flower crown: Yes
Outline: yes 
Outline color: whatever fits
 Shape: Circle

Villager: Wendy
Flower crown: Yes
Outline: yes 
Outline color: whatever fits
 Shape: Circle

Villager: Rod
Flower crown: yes
Outline yes
Outline color; whatever fits
Shape: circle

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hello?


----------



## Bearica (Apr 18, 2014)

Bump ♫


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

Villager: Tammi
Flower crown yes
Shape: circle
Outline: yes
Outline color: whatever fits


----------



## Bearica (Apr 18, 2014)

Starting on your av now, Lucky.


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

Bearica said:


> Starting on your av now, Lucky.



I'd order more but I'm broke!


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

Villager Rosie
Flower crown: yes
Outline: yes
Outline color: whatever fits
Shape: circle 

Love your avatars. I want all of them in all my dreamies~


----------



## Bearica (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm glad you like them so much! I'll start on Rosie now.


----------



## CrimsonFireWolf (Apr 19, 2014)

Mayor: Ronald
Town Name:Cro?Rojo
Villagers: all my villager are both current & dreamies so Mark all of them with red hearts, with text of there names
Background: http://media.tumblr.com/fd904f07ece653081c2849856dfa0311/tumblr_inline_mr7tjx1O3C1qz4rgp.gif
Font Type: Beast of Avalon
Oval/Rectangle/Rounded Rectangle/Other Shape(Heart, Star, etc): Rounded Rectangle
Villager Placement (Spread out/in a line): Freya♥, Wolfgang♥, Lobo♥, Kyle♥, Cherry♥, Merengue♥, Amelia♥, Frank♥, Drift♥ & Lily♥ 
Size: (widthxheight): Large
Anything else: This includes any additional info like FC, DA, fruit, etc. or any other pixel art (like bows or hearts or what have you) besides your villagers. Friend Code:0490-5298-4357 Dream Address Code:4700-2173-9203 Naive Fruit: Apple(Show Prefect Apple) 
add a text saying The Arcanine Master next to the mayor text with this pixel http://cdn.bulbagarden.net/upload/0/05/Spr_4h_059.png also text all in red


----------



## Bearica (Apr 19, 2014)

I'll start on your sig shortly, Crimson!


----------



## CrimsonFireWolf (Apr 19, 2014)

so i fix the link to the background
http://media.tumblr.com/fd904f07ece653081c2849856dfa0311/tumblr_inline_mr7tjx1O3C1qz4rgp.gif


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 19, 2014)

Villager: Diania
Flower crown: yes
Shape circle 
Outline: yup
Outline color what're fits.


----------



## Bearica (Apr 19, 2014)

Starting on your sig now, Lucky!


----------



## Punchies (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi Bearica! ^^ I'd like to request an avatar pic 

Villager or Doll: Punchy
Background: I want something similar to your avatar
Flower Crown: none
Circle/Square: circle
Outline: Yes
Outline Color: I think black will look good. What do you think?

You can add some other stuff if you want to ^^. I'll send the bells right away


----------



## Bearica (Apr 20, 2014)

I'll start on it now, Punchies! c:


----------



## Lollipop (Apr 20, 2014)

Mayor: Hailey
Town Name: Skyville 
Villagers: Willow, Rolf, Jeremiah, Pashmina, Marshal, Dotty, Gayle, Kid Cat, Lily, and Cherry
Background: I'd like for blue to be used a lot in the signature. If there could be a river or clouds in the background that would be great!
Font Type: Fanandiamochamad 
Oval/Rectangle/Rounded Rectangle/Other Shape(Heart, Star, etc): Rectangle
Villager Placement (Spread out/in a line): In a line
Size: (widthxheight) Large: 450x250, Medium: 400x200, Small: 350x150. If you want a different size besides these 3, please tell me what size. Medium
Anything else: I'd like to have their names above them. Can all of them have black font except Cherry, who I'd like to have red font?


----------



## Bearica (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow, that is one interesting font name haha. I'll start on yours now, Lollipop. 
Also, do you have a town name I should put in or no? You left that blank.


----------



## Lollipop (Apr 20, 2014)

Bearica said:


> Wow, that is one interesting font name haha. I'll start on yours now, Lollipop.
> Also, do you have a town name I should put in or no? You left that blank.



I thought I put my town name in, but I guess I didn't. I just fixed it.


----------



## Bearica (Apr 20, 2014)

Closing for right now - any orders will be completed when I get online next. c:


----------



## Bearica (Apr 20, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 20, 2014)

Town name: Tealeaf
Mayor name: Cedes
Villagers:<(both)> Currant villagers: Boone, Francine, Tucker, Ricky, Bunnie {Dreamies} Spork, Purrl, Twiggy, Blanche, Tiffany, Papi, Caroline, Alli, Chadder, Tia  
Address: <none> 
Background: {Anything tea based}
Font: \always forever\

 ​
Can you make it round like your avatars? I need it to fit with the one I Have


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 20, 2014)

Can u add Avery to my current villagers on my sig?


----------



## Bearica (Apr 20, 2014)

I'll get started on your sig shortly, Lucky, and I can edit yours afterwards, Owl.


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you Becaria, your so kind~ ;~;


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 20, 2014)

Spoiler



Trying to make a spoiler box.


----------



## Bearica (Apr 21, 2014)

Bump ♥


----------



## Fairytale (Apr 21, 2014)

Mayor name: Hannah
Town name: Kaasstad
All dream villagers: Poppy, Scoot, Maple, Cole, Filbert, Bones, Peanut, Pecan, Hazel, and Sally. And the dreamies that I already have need to hold a red rose, please  (I have Hazel, Bones, Poppy, and Filbert)
Background: Cherry blossom, or something like that. 
Size: Medium! 
Shape: Not round! 

I hope you can work with it. Thanks!


----------



## Bearica (Apr 21, 2014)

I'll start on it now, Bomber. c:


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 21, 2014)

Not sure how much my total is, I think 400k AC Bells ?

*Mayor:* Gracelia
*Town Name:* Lunaris
*Villagers:* Dreamies (looking for) - Molly, Lily, Marshal, Octavian, Renee, Genji (Sprites please)
*Background*: light blue/dark blue contrast (I guess similar to the siggy I alr have but blue)~
*Font Type*: Simplicity (link)
*Shape*: Slight rounded edges
*Villager Placement (Spread out/in a line)*: Any
*Size*: width 180 , height 120
(widthxheight) Large: 450x250, Medium: 400x200, Small: 350x150. If you want a different size besides these 3, please tell me what size.
*Anything else:* _*If*_ anything fits, maybe a small pixel moon and native fruit: Peach!


----------



## Bearica (Apr 21, 2014)

Your total would be 350k AC bells. c: I'll pm you when it's finished!


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 21, 2014)

Bearica said:


> Your total would be 350k AC bells. c: I'll pm you when it's finished!



Okay thank you~


----------



## Jubaboo (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello! I am new and looking for a signature. 
Mayor: Marnie
Town: Norwich
Villagers: Only dreamies please. Is it extra 10 TBT bells if I only have dreamies? Skye (obtained), Paula, Stitches, Jay, Felicity, Merry, Zell, Daisy, Cookie and Freckles.
Background: 



Spoiler







Font type: Moon Flower
Shape: Rounded rectangle
Size: Medium
Other: May I have a snowflake (or something of the like) for my obtained villagers? Also, my dream address is: 4100-2688-2545. Thank you hun!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry, forget the showing image. I thought I got rid of that...

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I will be paying in TBT bells.


----------



## Bearica (Apr 22, 2014)

Bumping ♥


----------



## Bearica (Apr 22, 2014)

Bump ♫


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello !! ^.^ I might have an order for you soon, but first I was wondering if you could do the "Triforce" symbol for the obtain villagers?


----------



## Bearica (Apr 22, 2014)

Frances-Simoun said:


> Hello !! ^.^ I might have an order for you soon, but first I was wondering if you could do the "Triforce" symbol for the obtain villagers?


Yes, I'm sure I could find one (or make one if I have to haha)


----------



## Krystal10140 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi I'd like to order a mayor ref please
Mayor Name: Krystal
Town Name: LaLaPark
Screenshots: 
   
QR Code (if you're using one): No qr code
What You're Wearing: Blue letter jacket, Arctic-camo pants, Purple hi-tops, Flashy hairpin and Thick glasses
Any other Art: Please add theses screenshots of my accessory and outfit please    
Misc.: no idea what that is
Background: Blue please


- - - Post Merge - - -

Forget the last two pics of my mayor idk why those showed up please include the one before that.


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Apr 22, 2014)

Bearica said:


> Yes, I'm sure I could find one (or make one if I have to haha)



Great, well once my friend decides on a background I'll comment here and transfer the TBT ^.^


----------



## Bearica (Apr 22, 2014)

Alright! I won't be doing anything today but I'll do any requests some time tomorrow.


----------



## Krystal10140 (Apr 22, 2014)

Ok but please add my name to the list and lemme know when it's done I'll be patient I won't look at this frequently which is why PM me the details eg if you have accepted it or not and when it's done thanks


----------



## Bearica (Apr 22, 2014)

Krystal10140 said:


> Ok but please add my name to the list and lemme know when it's done I'll be patient I won't look at this frequently which is why PM me the details eg if you have accepted it or not and when it's done thanks



I've gone ahead and added your name to the list, I'll PM you tomorrow once I finish it.


----------



## Krystal10140 (Apr 22, 2014)

Great thanks


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 22, 2014)

I would like one for my sister who just got a game card. 
Mayor: Amy
Town: Zaria
Villagers: Current: Rowan, Gloria, Lobo, Anicotti, and Filbert. Dream: Opal, Rosie, Bruce, Nan, Phoebe, Sprinkle, Gwen, Cheri, Zell, and Savannah.
Background: 



Spoiler






Font: Taibaijan
Villager placement: In a line with Current on top 
Size: Medium
Other: She doesn't have an obtained villagers, but then she does, can she have a gold rose? Her native fruit is peaches.
Thanks!

EDIT: Sorry... can it be a round rectangle?


----------



## LittlePharaoh (May 14, 2014)

This is  by no means a rush order since you've become busy with school, so take your time!
But I've just had Buck move out to be replaced by Stitches.
Here's the siggy you made me:




Thanks a million!


----------



## Bearica (May 26, 2014)

Bump ♥


----------



## ezrawtf (May 26, 2014)

Villager or Doll: Skye!
Background: light blue and pink stripes
Flower Crown: yes ;w;
Circle/Square: circle
Outline: Yes
Outline Color: light blue
All avatars will be 100x100px.


----------



## Bearica (May 26, 2014)

ezrawtf said:


> Villager or Doll: Skye!
> Background: light blue and pink stripes
> Flower Crown: yes ;w;
> Circle/Square: circle
> ...



Starting on this now. c:


----------



## ezrawtf (May 26, 2014)

Bearica said:


> Starting on this now. c:


Thank you!~ Adding, let me know when you want me to pay ovo/ (150k)


----------



## Aradai (May 26, 2014)

Hello! May I request a ref sheet?

Mayor Name: Tiffany
Town Name: Valoria
Screenshots: 


Spoiler



View attachment 47596View attachment 47597


QR Code (if you're using one):


Spoiler



View attachment 47601View attachment 47598View attachment 47604View attachment 47605


What You're Wearing: I'm also wearing a straw boater, monochrome shoes, and star tights.
Any other Art:
Misc.: Can it be on ref. 1 please?

Thank you! I'll pay in TBT. Just tell me when to pay.


----------



## Moonstone-June (May 26, 2014)

Thanks!!!

Mayor:Kellan
Town Name:Willow
Villagers: I have Cheri, Beau, Lopez, Goldie, Pheobe, Sterling, Velma, Lucha
Background: Specific colors/scenery/etc.: Orangey-Brown Stripes on a white background (Like the first example
Font Type: Chocolate Dealer
Oval/Rectangle/Rounded Rectangle/Other Shape(Heart, Star, etc): Large Oval
Villager Placement (Spread out/in a line): In a line
Size: (widthxheight) Large: 450x250, Medium: 400x200, Small: 350x150.: Large
Anything Else: Id like the villager names there,  somewhere (No text), and under my villagers have Leif, Timmy & Tommy, The Owls, The Able Sisters and the Re-Tail owners without text. Id be willing to go over the price. Fc: 1848-1661-1647

If you think anything else would go nicely feel free to stick it on.


----------



## Bearica (May 26, 2014)

Starting on your sig now, Moonstone. C:


----------



## Moonstone-June (May 26, 2014)

Hi! So I tt'ed one day forwards, Rasher is moving in and Coco from my campsite will be too  .

No pressure tho, do it when you feel like it  .


----------



## Celes (May 26, 2014)

Mayor Name: Edea
Town Name: Eternia
Screenshots:


Spoiler: Screenshots~























QR Code (if you're using one): N/A
What You're Wearing: Crown, Pink Party Dress, and Black Pumps
Any other Art: N/A
Misc.: Can it be Ref 1, but in a mint color? :3
I can pay in ACNL bells if that's alright! c:
And tell me if I need screenshots of the clothes and stuff. c:.


----------



## Bearica (May 26, 2014)

Starting on yours now, Rainbow!


----------



## Celes (May 26, 2014)

Yay! x3
I'll pre-add you right now. c:


----------



## Locket (May 26, 2014)

I need a mayor ref. for my mayor here is a pic, and here is a terrible place for a villager to move in:




Spoiler: Mayor




hat: alpinist hat
glasses:round glasses
dress: its a maid like dress, so idc what you do
eyes:


----------



## Bearica (May 26, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> I need a mayor ref. for my mayor here is a pic, and here is a terrible place for a villager to move in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please fill out the order form in the 2nd post.


----------



## Locket (May 28, 2014)

Mayor Name: Summer
Town Name:Coffee
Screenshot (ignore the WTF part, i was using that for a thread):
Clothes: Aplinist hat; maid like dress; brown pumps; striped socks;round glasses


----------



## BitterCoffee (May 28, 2014)

Could I have a mayor Reference please? :3

Mayor Name: Tay
Town Name: Malore
What You're Wearing: Blue Polka Dot Dress, HairBow Wig, Cowboy Boots, Thick Glasses
Misc.: Ref 3 please! Other than that none.

Other art in Spoiler! :3 I didn't know how to put the attachment into a spoiler ;3;


Spoiler








View attachment 47626


----------



## PurplPanda (May 28, 2014)

Bearica can you send me my ref sheet again? imgur says the pic doesnt exist anymore D:


----------



## Bearica (May 28, 2014)

Will get started on the last 2 requests right now.
And yeah, PurplPanda. It's always best to save the picture and upload it to an image sharing site yourself because I do try to clean out my imgur account from time to time.


----------



## ezrawtf (May 28, 2014)

Mayor: Faron
Town Name: Wankers
Villagers: Shep, Zell, Whitney, Bruce, Chow, Derwin, Fuchsia, Skye, and Francine
Background: pink-petaled forest please <:
Font Type: Levi Brush(http://www.dafont.com/theme.php?cat=604&page=1)
Oval/Rectangle/Rounded Rectangle/Other Shape(Heart, Star, etc): Rectangle
Villager Placement (Spread out/in a line): Spread out(P.S. Zell&Shep are best friends)
Size: Small(350x150)
Anything else: add my friend code in signature please ovo


----------



## Pearls (May 29, 2014)

Can I get a ref sheet?
Mayor Name: Joan
Town Name: Oakwood
Screenshots: I'll post them in a minute
What You're Wearing: Maid dress, Hair bow wig, heart shades, steel-toed boots
Any other Art: Nope
Misc. Can you put some sort of picture of Goldie, the Pokemon Luxray and Pokemon Darkrai somewhere in it? And Can it be the 3rd example layout thing you put but in blue please?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Acually forget the Pokemon, can it just be Goldie ?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: Screenshots






Should I send the bells now or after?


----------



## Bearica (May 29, 2014)

I'll work on yours now, Goldie.


----------



## PrincessDuckling (May 30, 2014)

Mayor: Amanda

Town Name: Jewel

Villagers: These are my dreamies~ Biskit (acquired), Bonbon, Gloria, Fauna(acquired), Marshal, Tom, Bruce, Genji, Kyle, Bob
Can I have a red butterfly next to the ones I have?

Background: Can I have light and dark grey stripes with little spirits on it? (the little swirly kind like this) If not just the stripes.

Font Type: this one

Oval/Rectangle/Rounded Rectangle/Other Shape(Heart, Star, etc): Oval

Villager Placement (Spread out/in a line): in a line

Size: Medium.

Anything else: This includes any additional info like FC, DA, fruit, etc. or any other pixel art (like bows or hearts or what have you) besides your villagers.
FC: 5429-7898-8436

I'll be paying in tbt bells .


----------



## Hikari (May 31, 2014)

Mayor: Hikari
Town Name: Kasai
Villagers: Current: Apple, Poncho, Pinky, Frank, Mitzi, Cole, Goose, Biskit, Alli, Phil.
Dreamies: Poncho, Maple, Stitches, Apple, Cheri. Please mark Poncho and Apple with a Orange Pansie sprite. This will show that they're obtained dreamies.
Background: http://wallfoy.com/white-background-59-63785-wallpapers-HD.html
Font Type: Bowling Shoes
Oval/Rectangle/Rounded Rectangle/Other Shape(Heart, Star, etc): Rounded Rectangle
Villager Placement (Spread out/in a line): In a line
Size: Large: 450x250
Anything else: My FC - 4811-8088-9456. Could you add bow pixels on the signature?

I will be paying you 60 TBT bells!


----------



## Bearica (May 31, 2014)

Will start on both of these tomorrow! I'd do it tonight but I'm not feeling too well. ♥


----------



## Bearica (May 31, 2014)

Bumping while I work on these ♥


----------



## Mercedes (May 31, 2014)

Bearica said:


> Will start on both of these tomorrow! I'd do it tonight but I'm not feeling too well. ♥



 feel better <3


----------



## Bearica (May 31, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> feel better <3



Oh, thanks! I do feel better after getting some rest.


----------



## MajesticMoon (May 31, 2014)

*Order form!*

Mayor: Moonie♀
Town Name:Moonacre
Villagers: If you want both current AND dreamie villagers, it will be an extra 10 TBT or 50k AC bells. If you want any keys for dreamies please tell what you want. Current Villagers are Julian, Annalise, Peaches, Colton, Savannah, Victoria, Biskit, Ribbot, Deirdre and Bam. Dreamies are Whinnie, Papi, Roscoe, Elmer, Ed, Buck. Can I have symbols on Whinnie and Papi as they're my major dreamies maybe like a moon on them please? Oh and stars on Julian, Annalise, Peaches, Colton, Savannah and Victoria as they're not for trade.
Background: Specific colors/scenery/etc. If you want a certain bg please give me a link or something to it. Can I have a dark background like a nights sky please with all stars on it and maybe like a moon on it also and sort of different colours in the sky?
Font Type: I get fonts from here Anything that's easy enough to read but looks pretty fancy also please.
Oval/Rectangle/Rounded Rectangle/Other Shape(Heart, Star, etc): Star pleae.
Villager Placement (Spread out/in a line): Spread out like stars but so people know who are my current villagers and who are my dreamies.
Size: (widthxheight) Large: 450x250, Medium: 400x200, Small: 350x150. If you want a different size besides these 3, please tell me what size. The size you're allowed it to be in a signature.
Anything else: This includes any additional info like FC, DA, fruit, etc. or any other pixel art (like bows or hearts or what have you) besides your villagers. Can you add on there my FC which is 3797-8034-6752 and my town fruit which is Cherries also. Thank you.


----------



## Mini-Melodies (May 31, 2014)

Mayor: 
Emi
Town Name: 
Doverne
Villagers: 
Marcie, Merengue, Tex, Fang, Shari, Chevre, Fauna, Bob, Penelope, Moose
Background: 
Forest scenery with a bit of flowers, something like this:
http://37.media.tumblr.com/953c8d0dc492bd87a02080299cef4bc1/tumblr_ms5wcrZHWR1rfjowdo1_500.gif
Font Type: 
Strawberry Tofu
Oval/Rectangle/Rounded Rectangle/Other Shape(Heart, Star, etc): 
Large Oval
Villager Placement (Spread out/in a line): 
Spread out
Size: 
400x200
Anything else: 
Yellow bows = keeping (on Marcie, Merengue, Fauna, Chevre, Bob, Fang and Moose please.)
Orange bows = free to leave (on Shari, Penelope and Tex please.)
FC: 5429-8919-9289
Native Fruit: Apple
These are very cute, thank you!! 
BTW, do I pay you first, in the middle, or after the work is finished?


----------



## Bearica (May 31, 2014)

You pay me after, Melodies.


----------



## Sanaki (May 31, 2014)

Villager or Doll: Diana :3
Background: Light pink and white stripes
Flower Crown: Yes
Circle/Square: Square
Outline: Yes
Outline Color: A pink a little darker than the backgrounds color


----------



## Mayaa (May 31, 2014)

Mayor: Maya
Town Name: Duckie
Villagers: (* = keeping) Lionel, Cole*, Genji*, Eugene*, Big Top, Mira*, Alfonso, Felicity*, Ankha*, Punchy*.
Background: http://image.naldzgraphics.net/2012/01/29-fun-plaid.jpg
Font Type: http://www.dafont.com/expressions-of-the-soul.font
Oval/Rectangle/Rounded Rectangle/Other Shape(Heart, Star, etc): Rounded rectangle
Villager Placement (Spread out/in a line): In a line (can it be like your Macaron sig? a green stripe underneath?)
Size: The size of the small rectangle in your examples
Anything else: Keeping = peach pixel from re:hoeass

I'll be paying in TBT. Thank you!


----------



## SunnyChocolate5 (Jun 15, 2014)

Mayor: Gabu
Town Name: Cinco 
Villagers: Current: Chief, Kid Cat, Tia, Astrid, Pango, Pietro, Al, Static (for now aha) Dreamies: Marshal, Chief, Muffy, Stitches, Ruby, Skye, Static, Diana, Kid Cat, Genji
Background: SPACE THEMED i love space c: It could be any aha
Font:
Oval/Rectangle/Rounded Rectangle/Other Shape(Heart, Star, etc): Oval ouo
Villager Placement (Spread out/in a line): in a line ehe
Size: Medium: 400x200
Anything else: Ooh if you could add my FC that would be great aha. And a cute little whatever colored bow next to my obtained dreamies uvu

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh uh as for font: [x]


----------



## Bearica (Jun 15, 2014)

gonna start on urs now bae


----------



## 8floor (Jun 17, 2014)

Mayor: πlot
Town Name: πland
Villagers: tom(obtained), o'hare, zucker, ribbot (obtained), willow, mitzi, dotty, katt (obtained), camofrog (obtained), cole
please use a pink heart for marking obtained villagers~!
Background: pink and white vertical stripes 
Font Type: http://www.dafont.com/eternal-call.font
Oval/Rectangle/Rounded Rectangle/Other Shape(Heart, Star, etc): rectangle
Villager Placement (Spread out/in a line): in a line
Size: small size
Anything else: i understand that my mayor name and town name are complicated font wise because of the symbol, it is perfectly acceptable to use 'pi' instead of 'π'


----------



## Hai (Jun 17, 2014)

Mayor: pq
Town Name: Tardis
Villagers (dreamies): Chester (obtained), Marshal (obtained), Merry (obtained), Tom (obtained), Merengue (obtained), Flurry (obtained), Kabuki (obtained), Whitney (obtained), Muffy (obtained), Ruby
Background: I'd like light pink and white vertical stripes (like this: http://i1.cpcache.com/product_zoom/...ain.jpg?height=250&width=250&padToSquare=true ) and could you add a panda somewhere? :'3 
Font Type: little bird http://www.dafont.com/littlebird.font
Oval/Rectangle/Rounded Rectangle/Other Shape(Heart, Star, etc): oval 
Villager Placement (Spread out/in a line): in line; order doesn't really matter
Size: Large: 450x250
Anything else: I'd like DA (6400-4003-6454) and FC (5386-8954-2083) added; also light blue pixel bows for obtained and light pink pixels bows for not yet obtained villagers

Just do what you think looks good^^
I'd like something cute though~


----------



## Kitkatkat123 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi~! Thanks for doing this, been looking for a nice thread forever! Here is the info!
Villagers: I have Fauna, Diana, Chief, Moe, Leonardo, Julian, Miranda, Lily, Cheri, and Carmen
Background: https://24.media.tumblr.com/4ee8d88cf1a502db2e0e0def24c378a4/tumblr_mwno1rI5gp1rfjowdo1_500.gif
Font Type: http://www.dafont.com/airplanes-in-the-night-sky.font
Oval/Rectangle/Rounded Rectangle/Other Shape(Heart, Star, etc): Rounded Rectangle please cx
Villager Placement (Spread out/in a line): Spread out
Size: Large: 450x250
Anything else: My town name is Delmino and I'm mayor Caitlyn. My native fruit are Pears and my friend code is 0276-1083-9369
Thanks!


----------



## himeki (Nov 18, 2015)

Kitkatkat123 said:


> Hi~! Thanks for doing this, been looking for a nice thread forever! Here is the info!
> Villagers: I have Fauna, Diana, Chief, Moe, Leonardo, Julian, Miranda, Lily, Cheri, and Carmen
> Background: https://24.media.tumblr.com/4ee8d88cf1a502db2e0e0def24c378a4/tumblr_mwno1rI5gp1rfjowdo1_500.gif
> Font Type: http://www.dafont.com/airplanes-in-the-night-sky.font
> ...


I think this shop is closed, it hasn't been posted in for over a year.


----------



## Kitkatkat123 (Nov 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I think this shop is closed, it hasn't been posted in for over a year.



Oh gosh, I didn't notice XD. Thanks so much for telling! It's a shame because this artist seemed like a good one. Once again, thanks!


----------

